# Sirius Receiver Upgrade



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

I currently have a Starmate Replay receiver hooked up in my car. I installed it myself, ran the antennae wire neatly to the dash so that you don't see the wire anywhere, and connected the power wire directly to a 12v switched source instead of plugging it into a lighter. 

The receiver is starting to give me some problems as the power will just cut out if I hit a bump, so I'm thinking of upgrading to a new Sportster 5 receiver. Will I be able to use all of the connections that I already went through the hassle of setting up, or will I have to tear it all out and use new stuff for the Sportster 5?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Antenna will defiantly be the same, power should be the same but I'm not 100%.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

The new receivers use only 5V, so you aren't supposed to hard wire directly to the 12V source. You can get a cheap cig lighter splitter and put that behind the dash and then plug the power plug into that so all will be hidden.


----------

